

Ask HN:  Anyone know how to get a hold of Yodlee? - kaiserama

I called and left a message with their main phone line, submitted an information request through their online product request form (both about 2 weeks ago), and emailed the contact on the news release for their new Developer API (emailed on Monday).  If anyone has experience getting a hold of them I would appreciate any tips or references.  Maybe it's just a matter of waiting?  Thanks in advance!
======
kaiserama
Finally got a hold of someone. Disregard!

